# Kate and Hershey's first big dog hair cut's!



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

They look like they are enjoying the haircuts. Cute! Hot and humid here, too.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

they look great!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty babies. It is amazing what happens with that first clip down. They go from baby faces to adults in a matter of a couple of hours. I am sure they will be happy and will appreciate having less coat during the summer.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Just in time for our hot muggy summers! Good job.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Beautiful haricuts and their Orbs*

Pretty!

I see two orbs in the second photograph. Top left side of the pic. And, for those of you that remember my other posting about orbs (lol), this time it's not raining :smow: in the house.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

They look good!  I love Kates pom poms! hehe. Pity their tails are bunny tails, but they're still very cute!!!!!

lol HiSocietyPoodle! Those orbs are bits of dust, highlighted by the flash used for the photo, now if there is no flash and there's orbs, I like them, but I personally don't count them if I'm using a flash.


----------

